# advice on diet and protein intake pls.



## Carl1j (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi guys just wanted some advice on my diet and protein/carb intake. I have been training for 5 years my start weight was 142lbs and I currently weigh 168lbs and am 5ft 8 aged 32. I would like to get too 180lbs but not gain any body fat. My diet goes like this.

6am half tin of pineapple in juice, a pure protein shake, porridge and a cup of green tea.

9am 2 whole meal wraps with chicken, cucumber, spinach , dry seasoning and extra virgin olive oil. 1 apple.

11am half a serving of protein shake, 1 orange

1pm jacket potatoe with cottage cheese and a banana.

2.30 all in one protein with creatine. Amino acids beta alkaline etc and a whole meal bagel with peanut butter on.

4pm just before I enter gym a protein bar with carbs in.

6pm straight after gym all in one shake again.

7.30 either chicken, pork lean beef or similar with veg sweet potatoe, rice or pasta.

9.30 just before bed a casein protein shake.

I also take Vic c, multi vits , fish oil , cla and hmb though out the day.

My overall intake of protein is around 340 grms and carbs the same.

Is this ok or do you think it needs tweaking if so how please. I hit the gym 5 times a week and prob do about an hour of interval training on the runner during this time too.

Any feedback would be great. Thanks guys

Carl


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

seems like alot of shakes IMO


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I would have a bowl of porridge first thing in the morning and some fruit would be fine with a protein shake


----------



## Carl1j (Apr 13, 2012)

So Chris which shakes should I ditch then mate. Cheers


----------



## Carl1j (Apr 13, 2012)

Ready and waiting, that's what I have pineapple, porridge and protein shake in the morning. Sorry if I am being stupid but don't understand your reply.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

firstly putting 12lbs on of pure muscle is going to be very slow and no that easy, you are asking for almost a stone of just muscle!

my advice would 1. aim for just 3 shakes a day and replace the rest with solid foods

2. up the fats and carbs slightly

3. look to bulk first and then cut


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with having a lot of shakes imo. Don't rely on them though, you need decent food throughout the day as well. Add some tuna to your lunchtime jacket potato for example.

How much creatine are you having in total every day?


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

move the cottage cheese to the end of the day and ditch the shake


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

at 11am ditch the shake and have eggs


----------



## Carl1j (Apr 13, 2012)

Whysoserious, cheers mate as I said in my post its taken nearly 5 years to gain 26lbs so I realise it will take a while. I have not gained any weight in around 6 months hence the reason I hate changed my diet plan and come on here for advice. Thanks mate. Vtec_yo I am having 16g of bodipure creatine and 8g of beta alanine . Thanks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Carl1j said:


> Whysoserious, cheers mate as I said in my post its taken nearly 5 years to gain 26lbs so I realise it will take a while. I have not gained any weight in around 6 months hence the reason I hate changed my diet plan and come on here for advice. Thanks mate. Vtec_yo I am having 16g of bodipure creatine and 8g of beta alanine . Thanks


The best advice I can offer is just sacrifice putting a little bit of bodyfat on In order to gain some more muscle


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Theres a simple way to work out how many calories you need to gain weight. 16 to 20 calories per llb of body weight. 16 calories for easy weight gainers 20 for hard gainers. Your currently consuming you say 340 grams a day which is around 2 grams of protien per IIb of body weight which is the maximum, anything else will be a waste. So once you work out your calories per day eg 20calories x 186IIb = 3720 calories, you know your eating 1340 calories a day from protein that leaves you with 2380 calories to be made up from carbs and fat. 30% of the remaining calories will come from fat, healthy fat in the form of flax seed oil, olive oil, advacodos, nuts and so on. Concerning protien shakes drop them there a waste of money, poor qualit protien sugar and bull****. Buy some whey protien isolate and add it to oats and milk, low fat yoghurt with fruit thrown in and blended, i honestly dont understand peoples fixation with protien shakes.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

leewil1 said:


> Theres a simple way to work out how many calories you need to gain weight. 16 to 20 calories per llb of body weight. 16 calories for easy weight gainers 20 for hard gainers. Your currently consuming you say 340 grams a day which is around 2 grams of protien per IIb of body weight which is the maximum, anything else will be a waste. So once you work out your calories per day eg 20calories x 186IIb = 3720 calories, you know your eating 1340 calories a day from protein that leaves you with 2380 calories to be made up from carbs and fat. 30% of the remaining calories will come from fat, healthy fat in the form of flax seed oil, olive oil, advacodos, nuts and so on. Concerning protien shakes drop them there a waste of money, poor qualit protien sugar and bull****. Buy some whey protien isolate and add it to oats and milk, low fat yoghurt with fruit thrown in and blended, i honestly dont understand peoples fixation with protien shakes.


Basically dont agree with this in the slightest, this guy has gone with these guidelines that for some reason people suggest as solid, like the amount of protein per lb body weight and that you should have 30% fats. You need to find the diet ratios that work best for you, the easiest way to do this is to do a food diary and stick to the same measurements for a while then work out what is and what isnt working


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Basically dont agree with this in the slightest, this guy has gone with these guidelines that for some reason people suggest as solid, like the amount of protein per lb body weight and that you should have 30% fats. You need to find the diet ratios that work best for you, the easiest way to do this is to do a food diary and stick to the same measurements for a while then work out what is and what isnt working


Snap, i dont agree with you in the slightest. Ive offered information from where he can start and will most probably make good gains based on scientific evidence, ie 1gram of protein per IIB of body weight is sufficient for gaining lean mass and anything above 2grams per IIb of bodyweight is a waste because theres no evidence to support it and youve offered what? Ive offered a solid base for him to experiment with, youve offered next to no information and called it the easiest way. Mmmmm.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

leewil1 said:


> Snap, i dont agree with you in the slightest. Ive offered information from where he can start and will most probably make good gains based on scientific evidence, ie 1gram of protein per IIB of body weight is sufficient for gaining lean mass and anything above 2grams per IIb of bodyweight is a waste because theres no evidence to support it and youve offered what? Ive offered a solid base for him to experiment with, youve offered next to no information and called it the easiest way. Mmmmm.


Lol calm down son, there is plenty of evidence and studies to suggest for over 2gs per lb. my point was its not as simple as these set guidelines. Especially if you are looking for a more advanced diet because the original isn't working. Agreed it would work well as a basic guideline for beginners and it does and would be the general advice I would give a beginner, this guy on the other hand needs to take his diet to the next level


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Lol calm down son, there is plenty of evidence and studies to suggest for over 2gs per lb.


Really? References please.


----------



## Carl1j (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I personally take 2 shakes a day and the rest from food. I personally feel that the body is not designed to take in that much protein from a liquid form so i've tried to eat more whole foods and I think it's been helping me too.


----------

